

Putting a fake nose in your VR game may make it less nauseating - SuperChihuahua
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/239807/Putting_a_fake_nose_in_your_VR_game_may_make_it_less_nauseating.php

======
MollyR
This is a link to the university actual press release with better information

[http://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2015/Q1/virtual-
nose...](http://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2015/Q1/virtual-nose-may-
reduce-simulator-sickness-in-video-games.html)

